# About the new A Team movie



## Big Don (Jan 3, 2011)

My son got it for Christmas and I finally got around to watching it.
While I did enjoy it, as a fan of the TV Show, which I grew up watching, I have a few issues.
They didn't KNOW each other?! WTF?!
Rangers?! They were NOT Friggin Rangers! Not that there is anything wrong with Rangers, but, there is a BIG difference between Rangers and Special Forces.
BA was Airborne?! NO. NO. NO!
Oh, I have more to ***** about, but, it would include spoilers.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 3, 2011)

I tried watching it and gave up duringv the many prison break outs.  Loved the old show but the movie seemed to go for the obvious humor or plot point at every turn and one huge action scene after another that felt tacked on rather than plot driven.  The director had a couple really nice shots that shows some talent and promise, he needs a better editor and writer though.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jan 3, 2011)

Ah I go into all these movies expecting mindless fun.
I mean seriously what could be more fun then the whole Parachuting Tank scenario?


----------



## Omar B (Jan 3, 2011)

I hear that man, as I said my problem with the movie was not the awesomeness of the action scenes.  It's like The Losers, another movie I thought would rule because I love the comic, but what you got was many awesome action scenes and not much else.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Feb 15, 2011)

Big Don said:


> My son got it for Christmas and I finally got around to watching it.
> While I did enjoy it, as a fan of the TV Show, which I grew up watching, I have a few issues.
> They didn't KNOW each other?! WTF?!
> Rangers?! They were NOT Friggin Rangers! Not that there is anything wrong with Rangers, but, there is a BIG difference between Rangers and Special Forces.
> ...


 
 Watch again, at the trial they all had SF flashes, meaning they all went SF after that first Op, so by the time they were in Iraq they were all SOCOM.

And hey it's the A-Team, it aint real, just fun.

 I liked how Hannibal used the Old Ruger Mini 14 from the show.

 And again Murdoch is not afraid to kill from time to time, he was the only guy on the show I saw draw down on an enemy and hit him in the chest. It was on 1 show in the 3rd season if I remeber right.

 It was cool that Dwight Shultz and Dirk Bennidict did cameos.

 We watch RTV alot at my house and my 8 year old loves the old A-Team and Airwulf re runs, just like I did as a kid.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 15, 2011)

Gaius Julius Caesar said:


> Watch again, at the trial they all had SF flashes, meaning they all went SF after that first Op, so by the time they were in Iraq they were all SOCOM.


 Which is wrong on a different level, because if they were Rangers they would have had Ranger Tabs also.





> And hey it's the A-Team, it aint real, just fun.


 I know, but, as a fan of the original, it kind of pissed me off to see such a glaringly obvious errors





> I liked how Hannibal used the Old Ruger Mini 14 from the show.
> 
> And again Murdoch is not afraid to kill from time to time, he was the only guy on the show I saw draw down on an enemy and hit him in the chest. It was on 1 show in the 3rd season if I remeber right.
> 
> ...


----------

